# When I working for the Redlight Hub Uber



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I'm their **** or ***** at a red light district (not Greenlight) but when I don't renew insurance with them so I can stay deactivated, I all of a sudden am important to them and they even text me a smiley.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Robomessages. 

What's the backstory here? Did you get deactivated prior to not sending them insurance renewal?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

losiglow said:


> Robomessages.
> 
> What's the backstory here? Did you get deactivated prior to not sending them insurance renewal?


No, I was active. But they kept nagging me for new insurance as insurance had expired but I didn't wanna go back to them, then I sent them new insurance and they didn't approve it thank God, so I wanna stay in limbo state. I don't wanna drive for them


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

And why did they reject you?


----------

